# Two Buckets / Two Brothers on a Mission



## Anarchist (Oct 19, 2008)

Having just completed building 4-4'x4' and 5-4'x8' raised beds which took nearly a month to complete not to mention the below freezing morning temps after the plants were set out, a friend sent me the link below. Now I'm on a mission to collect buckets for the greenhouse I'm planning to build.

http://www.globalbuckets.org/
Benefits of the 2-bucket system:
1) 50% to 80% reduction in water usage.
2) 100% reduction in weeds...never pull a weed or use herbicides.
3) Once planted, very little attention is required.
4) Foolproof: People with very little training (like us!) can reap bountiful harvests.
5) All you need are a few square meters of space...even rooftops, industrial wastelands, etc

Two Brothers on a Mission
Our vision: Turning the rooftops and abandoned industrial wastelands of developing countries into mini-farms filled with green growing vegetables. The goal of this website is to share with the world the simple steps required to build the 2-bucket system

Hope you find this info enlightening and informative as I have.

Respectfully yours,
Free-Idaho - Lets Keep it That Way

Voluntary Association+Mutual cooperation+110% Personal Responsibility = 100% Individual Liberty 
The "ONLY" legitimate justification for the USE of FORCE is the PROTECTION of LIFE, LIBERTY and PROPERTY.
The use of Force or Fraud, in any of its forms, to achieve Social, Political, Economic, Cultural, Religious, Personal or any other reason should be a Capitol Offense.
The Philosophy of Liberty http://www.thephilosophyofliberty.com/
http://www.thephilosophyofliberty.com/read.php


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Anarchist said:


> Two Brothers on a Mission
> Our vision: Turning the rooftops and abandoned industrial wastelands of developing countries into mini-farms filled with green growing vegetables. The goal of this website is to share with the world the simple steps required to build the 2-bucket system.


plenty of that thar 'industrial wasteland' here in the U.S.A. :usaflag:

been having a bitch of a time trying to convince people to let me start projects like this tho...


----------

